# Accu2 Armour Watch



## Esperanto (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello to everyone.

I have just inherited a very nice Accu2 Armour digital watch, marked on the back with the number A2-14042.

Can anyone tell me when these were made please?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Esperanto said:


> Hello to everyone.
> 
> I have just inherited a very nice Accu2 Armour digital watch, marked on the back with the number A2-14042.
> 
> Can anyone tell me when these were made please?


Hello









I have an Accu2 Armour Watch.

The number on mine is Ar-14012 - made in the mid 1990s & cost about Â£80 then.

These are good quality, heavy duty, watches 










Cheers


----------



## Esperanto (Sep 5, 2007)

dapper said:


> Esperanto said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to everyone.
> ...


Thanks for that infoâ€™ Dapper, yes mine is identical to your picture.

I was a little mystified by the various modes so I emailed Accurist customer service and they sent me a photocopy of the operating instructions, good service or what?

I have not had time to read and digest them yet, if I have difficulty, I may be back for your help!


----------

